# Proud Cat Mama



## Aerona (Aug 9, 2013)

Today I am a proud cat mama so I had to brag a little bit. Took Isa in for her one year from when I adopted her check and shots today. She hadn't been to a vet since her last checkup from her claw issues (at 4 months). 

She was awesome! She didn't think much for the car ride there but was wonderful once I got there. 

They seated us in the cat waiting room. We waited for a little bit and then got called back. She was very inquisitive, smelling the vet tech for all she was worth, looking around. When the vet came in she touched her all over doing then normal check for whatever they look for and she was purring with her eyes half shut. She didn't even notice her shots and then rolled over for a belly rub from the vet!

Isa is now 11.3 pounds and the vet said she has great body condition. They told me she may add on a little bit more yet but she is a big built cat...long and lean. They are used to having overweight cats so she was a nice surprise. And her demeanor was great too...usually they get hissed at or the cats try to bite. Told me to keep doing what I am doing. 

She is now asleep on my lap. They warned me she would most likely be more sleepy than normal for a day or two as a result of the shots. She was going after her duck toy like a fiend earlier though so I think she is ok otherwise. Isa is my first cat so it is nice to know that I am doing something right (it sounds like she is a dream though compared to some so I guess I chose well when adopting).


----------



## Gandalf&Endor (Jun 9, 2014)

Sounds like you got yourself a sweetie pie! Love the name Isa!


----------



## cat owner again (Dec 14, 2012)

That is really sweet and sure takes a lot of stress off everyone. What a lovey dovey.


----------



## Jenny bf (Jul 13, 2013)

Well done Isa, it's so much better when they are not bothered.


----------



## lflongcatlvr (Jul 26, 2014)

You've got a great cat, and she has a great mom! My cats have also always been cooperative at the vet, if not enjoying it, and vets always remark on it. I guess they get clawed and bitten a lot!


----------

